

MSFT Releases Cloud Based IE10 for Dev Testing on All Operating Systems - brbcoding
https://remote.modern.ie/

======
jbob2000
I don't need to test against the latest version of IE, I need to test against
7 and 8.

------
keithmancuso
Hmm interesting. Hoping it ends up being more responsive than browserstack but
not sure it will add much value otherwise?

